# Hadn't realised effectiveness of standing up pedaling



## Shut Up Legs (1 Aug 2017)

I started doing intervals of standing up pedaling in my commutes earlier this year, mainly to give myself a bit more training for the European Alps, and after doing it for a while, was pleasantly surprised at how effective it is for cycling training.

Before doing this on my commutes, there were some staircases at work I used to walk up just to get a general idea of my fitness, and I've now noticed that the increase in my breathing rate when I walk up them now is very small compared to previously.
I can only assume that standing up pedaling exercises very similar muscles to those used walking up stairs.

I've also noticed a positive effect on my quad muscles since starting the standing up pedaling intervals. I used to dismiss it as unnecessary when I saw any other cyclist doing it, but now I'm converted, and will definitely continue doing it.

Thoughts, anyone?

Regards,
--- Victor.


----------



## gbb (1 Aug 2017)

while honking isn't accepted as efficient, I used it to great effect a few years ago when trying to increase my overall average speed, get out the saddle and really attack inclines, usually no more than a few hundred metres (my route was what I'd call rolling hills, none very steep or long). This allowed me to minimise time spent chugging up hill relatively slowly. It's hard work and I used to relax and recover once I'd topped the incline for a few minutes while maintaining a fair speed. This allowed me to increase my average almost immediately from say 16 mph over 50 miles to around 17 mph. 
I've always.liked being out the saddle, upper body still, particually the shoulders, it uses a different muscle set. 
One proviso...make sure your chain (and transmission in general) is in good condition if you go hammering up inclines.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Aug 2017)

gbb said:


> while honking isn't accepted as efficient, I used it to great effect a few years ago when trying to increase my overall average speed, get out the saddle and really attack inclines, usually no more than a few hundred metres (my route was what I'd call rolling hills, none very steep or long). This allowed me to minimise time spent chugging up hill relatively slowly. It's hard work and I used to relax and recover once I'd topped the incline for a few minutes while maintaining a fair speed. This allowed me to increase my average almost immediately from say 16 mph over 50 miles to around 17 mph.
> I've always.liked being out the saddle, upper body still, particually the shoulders, it uses a different muscle set.
> One proviso...make sure your chain (and transmission in general) is in good condition if you go hammering up inclines.


Yes, I'm always careful about maintaining the chain and drivetrain in general. Also, I pick a gear for any pedaling (seated or standing) that keeps my cadence within a reasonable range, to avoid too much spinning or grinding (especially since the latter doesn't do my chain or my quads much good).


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2017)

Used to do it all the time as a sprog, but it just doesn't seem to work for me now. If its going well for you Mr Legs then fair play, keep at it.


----------



## S-Express (1 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I started doing intervals of standing up pedaling in my commutes earlier this year, mainly to give myself a bit more training for the European Alps, and after doing it for a while, was pleasantly surprised at how effective it is for cycling training.
> 
> Before doing this on my commutes, there were some staircases at work I used to walk up just to get a general idea of my fitness, and I've now noticed that the increase in my breathing rate when I walk up them now is very small compared to previously.
> I can only assume that standing up pedaling exercises very similar muscles to those used walking up stairs.
> ...



What you were doing in those 'standing intervals' was effectively working harder. In that sense, anything that increases your aerobic demand is going to be a benefit to your fitness. To be fair, any other type of interval which resulted in a similar demand for a similar duration would have had the same effect.


----------



## midlife (1 Aug 2017)

Used to sprint between lampposts when younger when out on rides as a sort of interval training. Nowadays it's for short hills and when I need to change position and stretch.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Aug 2017)

S-Express said:


> What you were doing in those 'standing intervals' was effectively working harder. In that sense, anything that increases your aerobic demand is going to be a benefit to your fitness. To be fair, any other type of interval which resulted in a similar demand for a similar duration would have had the same effect.


Agreed, and this one has the added benefit of working my stair climbing muscles also, because as I mentioned, my stair climbing is noticeably easier than before. Not that I was unfit before: I've been very fit for years now, thanks to the cycling. But somehow, walking up large flights of stairs tended to leave me a bit out of breath, but now I barely notice them.


----------



## S-Express (1 Aug 2017)

That's called 'getting fitter'


----------



## Crackle (1 Aug 2017)

I've found riding out the saddle demands practise. If it's the position of last resort, you often slow down and your hr goes up and then when you slump back down you're generally in bits. Use it as part of your fitness strategy and it's very helpful.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Aug 2017)

I found myself cycling in the same vicinity as a guy in the Tour of Cambridgehire this year who didn't have a saddle on his bike at all! 

Apparently, he used to suffer badly from saddle sores and so tried standing up in the peddles a lot more. After finding that he found this better he decided to take the saddle off his bike entirely as it was just additional weight and also it would probably put any thief off stealing it.

As well as standing in the pedals for the whole 80 miles he generally had his hands in the drops. Quite an intense position.

I'm assuming that he must have averaged about 20mph for the 80 mile course. I think my thighs would have exploded after about 5 miles. 

Graham


----------



## midlife (1 Aug 2017)

There's a bike that goes up and down the A6 here which the rider stands up and "pedals" using a treddle arrangement like an old sewing machine....


----------



## marzjennings (1 Aug 2017)

midlife said:


> There's a bike that goes up and down the A6 here which the rider stands up and "pedals" using a treddle arrangement like an old sewing machine....


I'm seeing more and more folks out on elliptical bikes. One couple I saw were on the same 180 mile charity ride as me and they seemed to be doing just fine keeping up with everyone.


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2017)

marzjennings said:


> I'm seeing more and more folks out on elliptical bikes. One couple I saw were on the same 180 mile charity ride as me and they seemed to be doing just fine keeping up with everyone.



There's a team of Elliptigo riders who frequent the audax scene, and I often cross paths with them. They're fine on the flat but as soon as the gradient turns upwards, they struggle badly. 

The riders all look incredibly fit though.


----------



## delb0y (1 Aug 2017)

I must practice this standing up malarkey a bit more. I do prefer sitting down and spinning but there have been a few hills recently that, even in my lowest gear, I've had to stand up and grind and, as was mentioned above, if you're not used to it it does indeed leave you in bits. The alternative is to find a bike with even lower gears so that I can spin up anything... but I suspect the bike doesn't exist that would enable me to do that. So practicing standing it could be.


----------



## Venod (1 Aug 2017)

I prefer to spin uphills nowadays but occasionally I will get out of the saddle and power up, I am fascinated how Alberto Contador can stay out of the saddle for long stretchers of uphill.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2017)

@User9609 Yes bud, often called honking.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4903435, member: 9609"]do you live somewhere very flat ?
I couldn't imagine not getting out of the saddle at some point on a big climb, it is a must when it gets seriously steep, and even on moderate slopes providng you change up a gear first (example 3rd to 4th) you can sort of give your normal muscles a bit of a rest. I would imagine standing up is when I could deliver my max power.

is standing up sometimes known as honking ?[/QUOTE]
No, it's very hilly where I live, with grades anywhere up to 20%, and on my work to home commute, the hills get longer and steeper the closer I get to home.
Home to work is about 26km with 320m climbing, and work to home is about 31km with 450m climbing.
I'm just used to pedaling sitting down, even on major hill climbs.

I have no idea about your last question, though: I'd never heard the term 'honking'.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Aug 2017)

S-Express said:


> That's called 'getting fitter'


You missed my point about different types of fitness, where I used the stair climbing example. Some types of cycling improve stair climbing fitness more than others.


----------



## S-Express (1 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> You missed my point about different types of fitness, where I used the stair climbing example. Some types of cycling improve stair climbing fitness more than others.



I didn't miss it - I just didn't see it as being relevant.


----------



## PK99 (1 Aug 2017)

marzjennings said:


> I'm seeing more and more folks out on elliptical bikes. One couple I saw were on the same 180 mile charity ride as me and they seemed to be doing just fine keeping up with everyone.
> 
> View attachment 365525



saw one on the Pru100 on sunday


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> You missed my point about different types of fitness, where I used the stair climbing example. Some types of cycling improve stair climbing fitness more than others.



I live in a bungalow, which is why I probably don't honk well.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Aug 2017)

S-Express said:


> I didn't miss it - I just didn't see it as being relevant.


It was the reason I created this thread.


----------



## S-Express (1 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It was the reason I created this thread.



You created the thread because thanks to cycling more, you can now go up stairs better?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Aug 2017)

S-Express said:


> You created the thread because thanks to cycling more, you can now go up stairs better?


I won't be making any further replies to you, since you're obviously determined to argue. Have the last word if you want. Or better still: find another thread to ruin. I've added you to my Ignore list, because I've had enough of your comments.


----------



## DaveReading (1 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4903435, member: 9609"]is standing up sometimes known as honking ?[/QUOTE]

Yes, and in France it's "en danseuse" (dancing).


----------



## S-Express (1 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I won't be making any further replies to you, since you're obviously determined to argue. Have the last word if you want. Or better still: find another thread to ruin. I've added you to my Ignore list, because I've had enough of your comments.



jesus


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Aug 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Yes, and in France it's "en danseuse" (dancing).


Hmm getting up on the pedals is as close as l get to being "like a dancer" and in my youth "honking" referred to what was likely to happen if you drank far too much beer


----------



## gbb (3 Aug 2017)

I don't see why honking should be difficult to do...it's lack of practice that's all. Correct gear and the right kind of incline, one you won't need to change gear preferably...and practice. I love it personally and can either hammer up inclines or just use my body weight if say my thighs are already .tired.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Aug 2017)

I still like to get out the saddle for a climb.
Doesn't feel right sitting there spinning away and crawling up the hill.


----------



## davidphilips (15 Aug 2017)

Carsburg option for getting fitter, sprinting if on your own or racing up to speed limit signs if out with another cyclist, just some short sprints on your normal route.

Theres a hill close to where i live (not very steep) every time i go past the speed limit sign at the bottom of the hill i go at %100 until the top tbh i never liked the hill until i started to race up it now i look forward to it.

Theres a few other bits of roads on some of my cycle routes that no mater how tired i am i still go all out on adds a bit of fun.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Aug 2017)

I've been continuing my intervals of standing up pedaling on some of the hills on my commutes, and it's working really well for my overall fitness. I'm getting better at standing up pedaling for longer, the more I do it. Given my 50th birthday is oh so close , anything that makes me feel younger is a bonus. Yes, I know, it's just another number, but it's one I'm not really looking forward to.


----------



## davidphilips (16 Aug 2017)

Given my 50th birthday is oh so close , anything that makes me feel younger is a bonus. Yes, I know, it's just another number, but it's one I'm not really looking forward to.

Dont get to concerned about your chronological age your biological age is more important, cycling can help keep your biological age down.


----------



## gbb (16 Aug 2017)

Haha, I was grinning like a Cheshire cat the other day...part of my route included a steady climb, not steep but only maybe 1/4 mile long, maybe a tad longer. I got out the saddle and attacked it, only sitting 3/4 of the way up. Carried loads of speed up it.
Keeps your average speed up, works you, love it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Aug 2017)

gbb said:


> Haha, I was grinning like a Cheshire cat the other day...part of my route included a steady climb, not steep but only maybe 1/4 mile long, maybe a tad longer. I got out the saddle and attacked it, only sitting 3/4 of the way up. Carried loads of speed up it.
> Keeps your average speed up, works you, love it.


I have exactly the same length and grade of hill on my commute home, and can now get to the top with standing pedaling all the way, and yes it's great fun.


----------



## jonsablue (21 Aug 2017)

I love standing on the peddles. Just started doing it properly after some 13 years cycling!! Shorter steep hills I'll stand up all the way, whilst on longer slogs I'll 60/40 seated/standing. It's increased my climbing ability positively. I used to shy aware from it as I thought it would make me more tired but just the opposite, sharing the work load between the different muscle groups leaves the legs fresher to spin the steep parts out!


----------



## buzzy-beans (4 Sep 2017)

I am still waiting for my new lightweight drop bar bike so at the moment I am crashing out my muscle and lung building training miles on my heavyweight straight bar hybrid.
Where I live in central N.E. Lincs there aren't any real hills to write home about, so climbing even a slight incline is quite an event. I have only tried standing up on a few occasions on my old pile of iron because I find it so difficult to do as the frame isn't long enough so instead I sit back and whip up the cadence rate, but as the weeks have gone by obviously the muscles are getting stronger as I am now averaging somewhere between 15 & 17 mph on my circuits, which I don't think is too bad for someone who is 68, but I am hoping to get up to the low to mid 20's when my new bike is built when I will definitley be attempting to honk a little.

BB


----------



## subaqua (4 Sep 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I found myself cycling in the same vicinity as a guy in the Tour of Cambridgehire this year who didn't have a saddle on his bike at all!
> 
> Apparently, he used to suffer badly from saddle sores and so tried standing up in the peddles a lot more. After finding that he found this better he decided to take the saddle off his bike entirely as it was just additional weight and also it would probably put any thief off stealing it.
> 
> ...




some farker stole the saddle n seatpost from my commuter ( WHY ? - it was a cheap n nasty one ) so i had to commute home 21 miles. Legs felt great the next day


----------



## S-Express (4 Sep 2017)

buzzy-beans said:


> I find it so difficult to do as the frame isn't long enough



Why not fit a longer stem?


----------



## buzzy-beans (4 Sep 2017)

S-Express said:


> Why not fit a longer stem?


Now why hadn't I thought of that.

BB


----------



## S-Express (4 Sep 2017)

buzzy-beans said:


> Now why hadn't I thought of that.
> 
> BB


Good question, as it seems the obvious solution


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Sep 2017)

I've always considered it an admission of defeat to stand. I remain seated and push harder. It's the English way.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Sep 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> I've always considered it an admission of defeat to stand. I remain seated and push harder. It's the English way.



It is. It's easier to stand up when you're down to grinding up a hill, seated is a harder workout.

Well done


----------

